# Neuaufbau 24er:  Radon ZTR KID 24(Cube24) - Cannondale 24 trail - Kania 24 small



## taroosan (16. September 2017)

Hallo
nachdem der Große gerade erst seit Juli mit seinen 20er hot pepper unterwegs ist, ist zufälligerweise ein Radon Kid ZR 24 kostenlos reingeschneit. Da am Schluss die Umbauten am pepper zeitlich etwas eng wurden fange ich jetzt schonmal mit dem Umbau des Radon  an. Da ich drei Jungs habe, werden die Räder entsprechend lange gefahren - hoffe ich jedenfalls.

Ziel ist gut fahrbares Tourenrad für leichtes Gelände. Einfachschaltung. Gewicht aus meiner Sicht: so leicht wie möglich. Kostenplan war eigentlich so bei 200€ -250€ ohne Federgabel -  Wird aber wohl nicht hinkommen. Mit Federgabel entsprechend mehr.

Erste Bestandsaufnahme:
Gewicht lag mit Schutzblechen etc. bei 12,9 kg. Der Zustand war äußerlich gut.

Dann das Rad zerlegt um mal einen Überblick zu bekommen.
Ergebnis: Ich bin schockiert. Mir war echt nicht klar, dass die Standard-Kinderbikes noch eine Schraubkassette mit so einer miesen Übersetzung haben. Klar, dass die vorn dreifach brauchen. Generell ist  die Qualität der Anbauteile aus meiner Sicht eher schlecht. Plan war eigentlich sukzessive die schlechten Teile durch Gebrauchtteile oder Schnapper zu ergänzen. Wenn ich jetzt aber alles tausche was ich mir vorstelle, lande ich bei einem neuen Pyro oder Kubike. Das muss auch nicht sein.

Erster Schritt:
Statt neue Kurbel zu kaufen habe ich die alte 3-fach zerlegt - die Kettenblätter sind vernietet - und auf Basis des mittleren Blattes eine Aufnahme für 104mm Blätter gebaut. Bin jetzt bei 470gr ohne Kettenblatt - Die Kurbelarme werden noch befräst. Das sind schonmal mit eingesparten Umwerfer und Revoshift rund 650gr.
Innenlager ist 125er- da kommt ein 107er rein - reduziert den Q-faktor - das passt dann für mich.

2 Fragen:
Was ist denn ein gutes  4-kant- Innenlager - habe hier token für rund 35€ gefunden. Gibts was in der Gewichtsklasse günstiger?
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Schraubkassetten. Habe die hier gefunden - passt sowas? https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...raubkranz-11-36-fuer-e-bikes-87787/wg_id-8787
Wäre ggf. eine alternative gegenüber Radtausch.

Nehme gerne auch allgemeine Anregungen und Ideen mit.

Probepassung Kurbel mit 26er Felge


----------



## kc85 (16. September 2017)

Erinnert mich schwer an den Umbau unseres 24er Haibike.

Ich verbaue gerne die Neco-Innenlager (HAL 920 mit Hohlachse). Die wiegen in 107mm knapp unter 240g und kosten keine 20€.

Ich habe am Haibike die Schraubkranznabe gleich ganz rausgeworfen und eine Novatec-Nabe (MTB Universal, um 20€ bei Ebay) verbaut. Bei mir passten sogar die Speichen 1 zu 1 wieder rein. Danach kann man dann nach Lust und Laune eine Kassette aussuchen. Wir fahren 1x8 mit 32T vorne und 11/32 hinten. Funktioniert schon beim zweiten Kind äußerst zufriedenstellend.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taroosan (17. September 2017)

kc85 schrieb:


> Erinnert mich schwer an den Umbau unseres 24er Haibike.
> 
> Ich verbaue gerne die Neco-Innenlager (HAL 920 mit Hohlachse). Die wiegen in 107mm knapp unter 240g und kosten keine 20€.
> 
> ...



Habe gleich mal die Haibikestory angesehen. Schön geworden. Aber die Übersetzung ist ganz schön hart. Wohnt Ihr im Flachland? Meine Wunschübersetzung wäre vorn 34 und hinten 11-40. Habe ich aber bisher leider nur 10-fach gefunden. Aktuell auf 20er ist 32T und 11-34 - das wird vollumfänglich genutzt.
Ein Innenlager habe ich gleich mal bestellt.Bin über Miche primato gestolpert. Ist nochmal leichter. Soll 203 gr bei 21,90€ inkl. Versand wiegen.
Einspeichen wollte ich eigentlich nicht. Habe ich mich noch nie rangetraut. Gibt von kania einen 1800gr satz für 60€. Das wäre zwar nicht leicht aber funktional und günstig.


----------



## kc85 (17. September 2017)

Ich hab mich vertippt. Am Haibike hat die Kurbel 32 Zähne.

Wir wohnen in Erfurt und fahren damit zu 85% im relativ Flachen bzw. Hügeligen. Für mittlere Steigungen reicht die Übersetzung aber auch aus. Wenn es ganz steil wird, wird halt mal kurz geschoben.

Die Erstnutzerin vom Haibike ist mittlerweile auf einen 26er Eigenaufbau gewechselt. Da wird 30T vorne und hinten 11/36 in 1x10 gefahren. Damit kommt man auch im Mittelgebirge gut zurecht.

Die kleine Schwester auf dem Haibike kommt mit ihrer klar längeren Übersetzung trotzdem fast überall ähnlich gut hoch (zäh und gute Beine). Da eh nicht mehr lange im Einsatz, bleibt es auch bei der momentanen 1x8-Lösung. Fürs anstehende 26er wird es dann auch 10-fach mit identischer Übersetzung wie am Merida.

Das Umspeichen war kein Hexenwerk und in gut 2 Stunden erledigt. Man muss halt vorher mal die Maße der Nabe checken.

kc85


----------



## taroosan (5. Oktober 2017)

Haben auf Arbeit alte Fräse stehen und ich habe jetzt erstmals gefräst.  Bin mit meiner Fräsleistung ganz zufrieden. Mit dem Gewicht nicht so ganz. Liege jetzt bei 450gr. Werde das zwar noch etwas bearbeiten, aber unter 440gr wird es wohl nicht gehen. 
107er Innenlager Miche primato wurde probeweise auch mal verbaut. Passt alles. Wiegt bei 22€ 206 gr.


----------



## taroosan (10. Juni 2019)

Beim Radon ging die letzten 1,5 Jahre nichts - außer Teile kaufen. Der 7 Geburtstag naht und eigentlich passt das 20er Pepper noch top.
 Mein Mittlerer fährt mittlerweile 20er Kania small.  Der geplante Umstieg auf 24er hat mit dem Radon nicht gepasst.

Zwischendurch habe ich immer mal nach Alternativen gesucht. Gebrauchters 24er Pyro wäre eine Option gewesen oder das Specialized FSR. Das ist schon cool und ich mag das rot. Alle Ideen wurden aber von meinen Großen abgewählt. Er finder das Radon super. Also bleibt es.

Aufgebaut wird 10-fach 11-42 Kassette von Sunrace, xt- schaltwerk, slx trigger und Avid Bremshebeln.
Lenker ist von rcz, 60er Vorbau von UNO (brauche fürn Start aber noch einen kürzeren), Sattelstütze aktuell die kurze vom Pepper.
LRS ist von Pyro, Gabel die RST first. Sattel probiere ich nochmal den von Ben - der wurde beim pepper nach 100m abgewählt.
Geblieben vom Radon ist nur der Rahmen und die Bremsen - die waren 10gr leichter als die Avid.
Gekauft habe ich die Sachen wenn möglich gebraucht oder im ,,Super-Winter-Angebot''. Einige Sachen hatte ich auch noch.

Hier einige Gewichte:
Rahmen liegt bei 1700 gramm mit eingepressten Lagerschalen.
Vorderrad mit Rocket ron - Schläuche weiß ich nicht - 1158gr
Hinterrad mir RR und Sunrace Kassette  - 1681gr
Vorbau 89 gr
Lenker 116 gr
Schnellspanner werden noch getauscht


----------



## taroosan (13. Juni 2019)

Heute mal mit provisorischer Kurbel 170mm und ungekürzter Kette und Pedalen gewogen.

Bin jetzt bei 9,546kg gelandet.  Ausgangsgewicht war 12,390 kg.

Komme jetzt auf über 600€ wenn ich alles - auch Restekiste reinrechne.  
Es ist eigentlich alles neu. Klar, gebrauchtes Kania wäre günstiger. Aber die letzten Tage haben meine zwei Großen geholfen - das ist sowieso unbezahlbar.


----------



## taroosan (22. Juni 2019)

War die letzten Tage hoch motiviert - Geburtstag naht. Er kennt das Radon zwar, hat es aber komplett noch nie gesehen. Und aufgrund akuten Wachstumsschub kommt das Rad zum perfekten Zeitpunkt.

Habe nochmal geschaut, was ich bei anderen Rädern klauen kann und bin über die avid sd7 von meinen Centurion gestolpert. Das zieht den Chariot, das braucht keine leichten Bremsen. Brachte erstaunliche  38gr. 
Spannachsen vom Hot pepper geklaut, nochmal fast 80 gramm rausgeholt. Die 26er xxlight in 26 Zoll brachte ebenfalls fast 80 gramm. Kette noch gekürzt - 20 gr.

Bin jetzt bei fahrfertigen 9,11 kg.

Flaschenhalter und Ständer kommen noch dazu. Längere Carbonsattelstütze kommt noch - ist eher +-null. Aktuell ist eine 170er Alustütze vom 20er pepper drin.
Die Kurbeln habe ich nach Anleitung im Forum selbst auf 125mm gekürzt. Bin  da bei 360gr rausgekommen- ohne Kettenblatt. Vielleicht Fräse ich noch eine Nut auf die Rückseite.


----------



## taroosan (29. Juni 2019)

Kurz vorm Geburtstag wird in der Garage weiter gearbeitet.

Gestern kam endlich die Carbonstütze - heute gekürzt auf 300mm - ergibt nochmal 85gramm ersparnis. Bin etwas überrascht, dass die soviel zur Pepper 170mm Stütze spart. Durch die wochenlange Lieferung habe ich den Überblick verloren.
Jetzt bin ich bei fahrbereiten 9025gr.  

Hat jemand einen Tip für leichte und günstige 27,2 Sattelklemmen mit Schnellspanner und Alternativen zu den Vpace max micro Pedalen?


----------



## Karup (29. Juni 2019)

Oha, knapp 9 Kilo inkl. Federgabel, Respekt.
Dazu gefällt mit der Rahmen auch noch gut 
Sicher, es macht schon viel Arbeit und kostet auch was, aber das Ergebnis und der Weg dahin (mit Hilfe der Kleinen) zählt.

Frage mich gerade, wie ich bei „meinem“ noch 2 Kilo einsparen sollte/könnte, Mist


----------



## GoldenerGott (7. Juli 2019)

Die Xpedo gibt es bei Ali für ca. 20€. Machen einen sehr wertingen Eindruck und haben genug Fläche, damit man reflektierende Aufkleber statt Katzenaugen drauf kleben kann.

Look what I found on AliExpress








						30.8US $ 20% OFF|Wellgo Xpedo KCF01AC Ultralight Bicycle Pedals Aluminum Alloy Road Bike Pedals Mountain Bike Bearing Non quick Release Pedal|Bicycle Pedal|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					s.aliexpress.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taroosan (12. September 2019)

Bei mir ist jetzt spontan ein neues 24er reingeschneit. War/bin auf der Suche nach einem gebrauchten 24er Kania für meinen Mittleren, welches natürlich auch eine Federgabel braucht. Beim suchen bin ich über ein super erhaltenes und günstiges Cannondale Race im Nachbarort gestolpert. Hingefahren, getestet, gekauft.

Eigentlich wollte ich nur die Gabel aber der Kumpel vom Großen braucht ein Bike zu Weihnachten, das Cannondale ist echt superschön und so wird mit minimalen Aufwand für den Nachbarn etwas optimiert.

Erstmal Bestandsaufnahme.
Rad wiegt 12140gr wie gekauft mit Ständer und Reflektor. Ohne Ständer und Reflektoren 11840gr.

Verbaut ist 3*7 mit Schraubkassette, abgespeckte RST First,  vom Radon schon bekannte saubilliger Vorbau-Lenker-Einheit - die scheint jemand zu verschenken, Standard v-brake, Reifen so semislicks die mit 550 gramm angenehm überrascht haben - ansonsten nichts überraschendes.

Räder: vorn 820 gramm, hinten 1392 mit Kassette 14-28, ohne Kassette 932. Beide Räder rund 70 gramm leichter als Radon.

Geplant ist, mit geringen Budget das ganze etwas zu optimieren

Neu kommt:
2* rocket Ron
2* Schwalbe xxlight in 26 zoll
leichte Spannachsen
Einfachkurbel

geplanter Umbau mit Altteil:
Schraubkassette  14-34 aus Radon

Könnte damit überschlagen 1kg sparen und auf 10,5 kg ohne Pedale kommen. Gesamtkosten rund 220€

Eventuell kommt noch hinzu:
Innenlager, wenn Platz nach innen ist und Kettenlinie passt.
HR-Nabe einspeichen, falls Bandbreite Schraubkassette nicht reicht. Das möchte ich aber vermeiden - 1. noch nie gemacht, 2. Folgekosten Kassette, Schaltwerk, Trigger ...
Neuer Vorbau, neuer Lenker


----------



## joglo (13. September 2019)

Hi, hab selber ein Cannondal Trail 24 aufgebaut und gibt einige mehr Auf-/Umbauten hier im Forum. Evtl. gut zum Nachlesen auch bzgl. Gewichte der ursprünglich verbauten Komponenten.
Hier ist ein anderer aktuller Umbau.

Dein geplanter Umbau so wie oben aufgelistet sieht für mich sehr sinnvoll und logisch aus Einzig würde ich die Kosten dafür geringer als 220€ abschätzen, oder ist die gewählte Kurbel so teuer?
Kubikes 140mm 32T kostet nur 35€ https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop...arnitur-fuer-KUbikes-24S-140-mm-28-Z-294.html
Kaniabikes Einfachkurbel leicht 140mm, 60€ https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop...arnitur-fuer-KUbikes-24S-140-mm-28-Z-294.html
Die sollten locker reichen, vorallem wenn Du eh bei Schraubkasette bleibst und nicht auf moderne 11fach usw. schwenken willst.

Letzendes sind halt wie so oft eigentlich alle verbauten Komponenten minderwertig, deshalb ist es immer schwierig den Strich zu ziehen was gilt es zu ersetzen, was kann (muss) bleiben.


----------



## taroosan (13. September 2019)

Hi, Danke für die Infos und Links. Deinen Aufbau hatte ich schon gelesen.

Die Kosten sind inklusive Kaufpreis.
Kurbel habe ich jetzt die Kubike 127mm. Die 140er sind mir zu lang. 
Heute die Kurbel mal rangebaut - muss ich definitiv ans Innenlager ran. Habe je Seite mindestens 15 mm Luft. 

Mit dem Budget ist es diesmal einfach. Ist ja für den Nachbarn. Der kriegt meine Empfehlung mit Kosten und sagt dann, was er will. Aktuell Reifen Kurbel und Kassette neu - plus Innenlager. Dann macht mein Großer ne Probefahrt zwecks Übersetzung am Berg. Wenn es nicht reicht muss neue Nabe ran oder LRS. Das coolste wäre eigentlich eine 40 Schraubkassette - dann von mir aus auch 14-40. Habe ich aber nirgendwo gefunden. Vielleicht gibts ja nen Geheimtipp mit Schraubkassette.

Wenn Übersetzung passt und die Kosten überschaubar bleiben kommt wohl noch Vorbau und Lenker neu.


----------



## kc85 (13. September 2019)

Falls hinten auf Steckkassette ungerüstet werden soll: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Novatec-Fah...nten-9-8-Hub-32-Speed-Black-Hole/323884812807

Die Nabe war eine Weile nicht erhältlich. Die hatte ich am 24er auch verbaut, das Umspeichen ging mit den originalen Speichen. Danach hat man in Sachen Schaltung wirklich alle Freiheiten.

kc85


----------



## taroosan (14. September 2019)

kc85 schrieb:


> Falls hinten auf Steckkassette ungerüstet werden soll: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Novatec-Fah...nten-9-8-Hub-32-Speed-Black-Hole/323884812807
> 
> Die Nabe war eine Weile nicht erhältlich. Die hatte ich am 24er auch verbaut, das Umspeichen ging mit den originalen Speichen. Danach hat man in Sachen Schaltung wirklich alle Freiheiten.
> 
> kc85


Danke für den Tipp. Wieviel Abweichung verträgt denn die Speichenlänge. Ich habe noch ein Deore 26er HR Nabe, da liegen die Speichenlöcher ca 1,5 mm weiter außen - geht das noch? Damit wollte ich es vielleicht mal probieren. 
Aber Lust habe ich ehrlich gesagt gerade keine. Ich baue das super gerne um, aber es sollte nicht in Arbeit ausarten. Ist aber andererseits auch blöd, wenn er auf der Geraden langsamer ist und dann auch noch berghoch abgezockt wird. Was hast Du denn für Übersetzungen auf dem 24er gehabt?


----------



## kc85 (15. September 2019)

Siehe oben: 32x11/32 als 1x8.

Heute würde ich wahrscheinlch auf 1x10 gehen.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taroosan (15. September 2019)

kc85 schrieb:


> Siehe oben: 32x11/32 als 1x8.
> 
> 
> kc85



Bin ich dämlich 

Auf Deinen Input hin, dass einspeichen kein Problem ist, habe ich mich gestern ausprobiert. Und was soll ich sagen.
Du hast recht. . Wenn man mit Anleitung einfach die Reihenfolge beachtet ist das einspeichen  viel einfacher als erwartet. Das zentrieren selbst ist etwas tricky aber das habe ich auch hinbekommen. Bin echt zufrieden. Der einzige sichtbare Fehler ist, dass ich das Ventilloch zugebaut habe. Da in der Felge die Speichenrichtung anders war, bin ich da wohl etwas durcheinandergekommen. Jetzt ist der Platz für das Ventilloch genau daneben.
Jetzt brauche ich nur noch Info, was der Besitzer will - lassen mit 14-34 oder Umbau auf 9/10 fach. Kostet halt wieder nen 50er mehr. Da habe ich nichts rumliegen.


----------



## taroosan (28. September 2019)

Heute hat der zukünftige Besitzer nichtsahnend eine Probefahrt gemacht. Wir haben  erzählt, dass es für den Sohn  eines Arbeitskollegen ist. Kleine Notlüge. 
Mein Großer hat sich standhaft geweigert eine Probefahrt zu machen- Lenker zu breit, Rad ein bisschen zu lang und er hat sein Radon. Warum soll er dann mit dem Rad fahren - da hätte ich natürlich auch selber draufkommen können.


Was soll ich sagen, Probefahrt war einfach super.

Verbaut ist jetzt eine Kubike Kurbel 32Z - 127mm - hat mir optisch am besten gefallen und ist leicht. Innenlager Miche Primato JIs.
Kassette ist die Radon Schraubkassette 14-34. Er kommt sehr gut auch steile Stiche hoch. Höchstgeschwindigkeit reicht auch.

Gewicht ist aktuell 10,4kg. Muss sagen, dass das für die Kosten echt ein super Rad ist. 

Bin jetzt bei 100€ Kaufpreis, 136€ Neuteile inkl. Versandkosten. Ohne Altteile würde noch die Kassette mit rund 20€ dazu kommen.
Da die Übersetzung bleibt, darf noch in leichteren Lenker und Vorbau investiert werden.


[url=https:[IMG]https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/v3/24/2423/2423440-vje4xkw63cjn-48a5ed7e_7db0_4e74_9485_5528abaa5a76-medium.jpg[/IMG]//fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2423440][/URL]


----------



## taroosan (8. März 2020)

Nachdem ich im Herbst ein gutes Kania 24er small für meinen Mittleren gefunden hatte wurde im Winter zerlegt, gewogen und geplant. Diesmal komplett gemeinsam mit dem zukünftigen Fahrer.
Vorgabe war eine Federgabel, Drehgriffe und ein Spidersattel.
Kurbel will ich wieder selbst kürzen.
Bisherige besorgte Teile:
Kcnc Vorbau und darkside lenker
Gebrauchter PLP LRS
Gripshift X9, 9-fach
Schaltwerk XT 10fach
alte Sid - leider für small ganz schön hoch.
alte Shimano Kurbel
Blauer Spidersattel
Am Wochenende erstmal zusammengesteckt.


----------



## taroosan (22. März 2020)

Weiter gehts;

beim weiteren Zusammenbau gab es dann doch noch ein Problem. Der gekaufte Gripshift x9 war eine Shimanoversion und passte demzufolge nicht an das 10fach xt Schaltwerk. Und das 9-fach Deore Schaltwerk was noch rumlag schafft die 40 Zähne nicht. Habe nun einen alten Gripshift X0 erstanden und die Gummigriffe aufgrund massiven verschleiß mit hellblauen Tape aufgebessert.
Seltsamerweise habe ich auch mit dem xt 10-fach Schaltwerk Platzprobleme mit dem Schaltwerk. Das Radon hat das gleiche Schaltwerk und eine 42er Kassette und passt besser. Muss nicht alles verstehen.

Jetzt ist alles montiert bis auf den Spidersattel. Den muss ich noch kürzen und auf hellblau zaubern.

Kleine Testrunde drehen lassen. Aufgrund Corona nur zu zweit vor der Haustür. Passt alles, schaltet auch reibungslos. Die SID ist noch nicht optimal. Ich bekomme die Negativkammer nicht dicht und damit spricht sie etwas zu zäh an. Da muss ich noch was machen.

Komme jetzt auf ein fahrfertiges Gewicht von 8,95 kg mit pedale und ohne Flaschenhalter. Und das obwohl die Anbauteile schwerer sind als am Radon. Aber der Rahmen und die Sid reißen einiges raus.

Irgendwann muss ich mich mal aufraffen und die Kurbel kürzen. Die verbaute 140er ist mir zu lang. Wird wie beim Radon eine 127er Länge.
Mit der umgebauten Kurbel und 107er Innenlager (aktuell 110) sollte Q-Faktor auch noch ca 15mm kleiner werden. Das wars dann. 
China-Carbonstütze und Bremsenumbau lasse ich wohl. Darf ja nicht wesentlich leichter als das Radon werden, sonst gibts Zoff im Haus.


----------

